# Mama June A Sex Symbol?



## veggieforever (Nov 12, 2013)

*I am a bit of a 'Here Comes Honey Boo Boo' fan and just love the laughs the show provides (although I do know a few people who just cannot stand it). Anyways, I am just wondering what kind of a following Mama June has in the BBW community and are there any men on Dims who are attracted to her - as well as her reception in the BBW community. As a Brit, I am curious about how she is viewed in this community as I havent seen a thread about her on here before. I think she is great and adore how much her "Shoogie" loves every last pound and curve of her "volumptious" body (her word not mine! lol) and her confidence regarding her curves. I love it when she compliments herself to the camera and gives the camera a little sugar ) I know size 6 girls who wont compliemnt themselves so I found and find her thoroughly refreshing! *


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 12, 2013)

To be honest the whole show makes my skin crawl, her included!


----------



## Piink (Nov 12, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> To be honest the whole show makes my skin crawl, her included!



I second this. Sadly, I know people just like them.


----------



## snakebite (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know about being a sex symbol, because I don't think she puts herself out there as a very sexual person. I do think though that she's very body positive, she's always telling her girls to love themselves and I really like that. They might be odd but they do a lot for charity and are saving for their girls college education


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 12, 2013)

On the plus side, she appears to have a "let's have fun, screw what other people think" attitude, which I admire.

On the negative side, the show pushes stereotypes that make me cringe. Of course, that's why I dislike "reality" tv in general.

Can't speak as to her being a fat sex symbol for FAs, but there is a general lack of cleanliness throughout the family that I find unsettling.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone's sentiments on this one. Can't stand her. The stereotypes, the type of people I know who are just like them, the uncleanliness and gross humor (like fart/burp kind of humor).

My fiancé is an FA and he can't stand her either.

I do admit to watching the show on a few occasions and I do laugh at times. Mostly I just sit there gaping at the TV though lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2013)

What I love about Mama June is that she has a lot of love in her heart for her family and for her community.
She is a very warm, generous woman.
No family is perfect, but I see a lot of love in that family, and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 13, 2013)

Shosh said:


> What I love about Mama June is that she has a lot of love in her heart for her family and for her community.
> She is a very warm, generous woman.
> No family is perfect, but I see a lot of love in that family, and that can only be a good thing.


ICAM. I like her and Honey Boo Boo as well. I'm not a fan of the show, but as people, I'd rather meet them, than any of the Kardashian clan.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> I'm not a fan of the show, but as people, I'd rather meet them, than any of the Kardashian clan.



This I can totally agree with.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 14, 2013)

That may be true, I would prefer the Boo Boo family to the Kardashians, but I think I would prefer ANY family to the Kardashians, except perhaps the Manson family.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with this. Haha.

I think they're horrifying in their own way, but aren't we all? They definitely love their kids though and you can't find fault in that. They're clean and their house looks pretty spotless. Their 15 minutes is almost up, cut them some slack. Haha

As for Mama June? Ugh. Girl. But she does think she's "beautimous" and so does Sugar Bear. That's all that counts, right? 



bbwbud said:


> That may be true, I would prefer the Boo Boo family to the Kardashians, but I think I would prefer ANY family to the Kardashians,
> except perhaps the Manson family.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 14, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I agree with this. Haha.
> 
> I think they're horrifying in their own way, but aren't we all? They definitely love their kids though and you can't find fault in that. They're clean and their house looks pretty spotless. Their 15 minutes is almost up, cut them some slack. Haha
> 
> As for Mama June? Ugh. Girl. But she does think she's "beautimous" and so does Sugar Bear. That's all that counts, right?


I like that she's happy with herself, and since a few of her kids have different fathers, she's found at least a couple of guys who thought she was attractive.:smitten:
Mama June loves her kids, and would never promote any sex-tapes of her girls, the way the K-mama reportedly did.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 14, 2013)

veggieforever said:


> *are there any men on Dims who are attracted to her *



I can't say that I find her attractive (she seems like a nice person though)nor do I know of any other guys who are drawn to BBWs that find her attractive . And I almost every BBW I know of seems to be unable to say anything positive about her other than she seems to love her girls.

An ex of mine got compared to Mama June by a stranger once and she almost slapped the taste out of him for good measure.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 14, 2013)

Shosh said:


> What I love about Mama June is that she has a lot of love in her heart for her family and for her community.
> She is a very warm, generous woman.
> No family is perfect, but I see a lot of love in that family, and that can only be a good thing.




I agree with you Shoshie...that alone is what makes her beautiful. I like her. I think she is down to earth and fun.


----------



## Tad (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder how much of the lack of people looking at her as a sex simple is based as much or more on class, culture, and gender expectations.than on fat? Do you think the same body, inhabited by an elegantly dressed doctor, speaking with a cultured accent, appearing on TV to campaign for UNICEF would get a different response?

(I'm not saying this is the case, just asking.....I've never seen the show and have at best 3rd hand info on it. It just strikes me that much of what I've heard of her has nothing to do with her size.)


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2013)

Love her! She's got a loving family and a man that thinks she's the most beautiful creature on Earth! There are plenty of woman here that would give anything for what she has.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 14, 2013)

veggieforever said:


> ... are there any men on Dims who are attracted to her ...



She's pretty much the polar opposite of everything I find attractive in a woman.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I agree with you Shoshie...that alone is what makes her beautiful. I like her. I think she is down to earth and fun.



Exactly. She is a good person.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 15, 2013)

Tad said:


> I wonder how much of the lack of people looking at her as a sex simple is based as much or more on class, culture, and gender expectations.than on fat? Do you think the same body, inhabited by an elegantly dressed doctor, speaking with a cultured accent, appearing on TV to campaign for UNICEF would get a different response?
> 
> (I'm not saying this is the case, just asking.....I've never seen the show and have at best 3rd hand info on it. It just strikes me that much of what I've heard of her has nothing to do with her size.)



I think this has a lot to do with it. I think for almost all people the way a person presents themselves and they way they say or do things is more important than physical appearance. As much as I am sure you people who watch the show are right in saying she is a lovely woman it is her whole attitude that makes my skin crawl, nothing to do with the way she looks.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Then you have the polar opposite of Mama June in Abby Lee Miller from Dance Moms. She is a very pretty, well dressed, educated woman who IMO becomes completely deplorable as soon as she opens her mouth and her loud , inner bully comes flying out at 100 MPH.

It's like Connie Lynn said, reality TV pushes a lot of stereotypes and doesn't do anyone (especially BBWs ) any favors.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 15, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I think this has a lot to do with it. I think for almost all people the way a person presents themselves and they way they say or do things is more important than physical appearance. As much as I am sure you people who watch the show are right in saying she is a lovely woman it is *her whole attitude that makes my skin crawl*, nothing to do with the way she looks.



Yes. Her celebration of crassness is a total turnoff.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Then you have the polar opposite of Mama June in Abby Lee Miller from Dance Moms. She is a very pretty, well dressed, educated woman who IMO becomes completely deplorable as soon as she opens her mouth and her loud , inner bully comes flying out at 100 MPH.
> 
> It's like Connie Lynn said, reality TV pushes a lot of stereotypes and doesn't do anyone (especially BBWs ) any favors.



Truth. At least June and her kin are always laughing and smiling! Miller is just a loud bitch with an obnoxious attitude.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2013)

I was always more of _The Addam's Family_ or _The Osbournes_ kinda gal 

However, I love how real they are. It's beautiful.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 17, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I was always more of _The Addam's Family_ or _The Osbournes_ kinda gal
> 
> However, *I love how real they are*. It's beautiful.



I'll borrow from Chris Rock -- keeping it real -- real stupid!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2013)

bigmac said:


> I'll borrow from Chris Rock -- keeping it real -- real stupid!



I know, it's just brainless stupidity to be using the money coming in from this 15 minutes of fame to build up a college fund for one's children.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 17, 2013)

Who's the dumb one, now?  love you, beej



Blackjack said:


> I know, it's just brainless stupidity to be using the money coming in from this 15 minutes of fame to build up a college fund for one's children.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 17, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I know, it's just brainless stupidity to be using the money coming in from this 15 minutes of fame to build up a college fund for one's children.



She may not be stupid in real life but the persona she presents on the show certainly is.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 17, 2013)

Uggghhh, no. :doh: I cannot stand that show. Next question.

Frankly, The Learning Channel [TLC] needs to change their name; as should the Bravo network. Just sayin'.


----------



## Witt Rappaport (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, she seems like a good hearted gal and a genuinely nice person. Her beauty is in the eye of the beholder. She bears more than a slight resemblance to Kathy Kinney from the Drew Carey show. I do find it disheartening that unapologetically big women are seldom visible in entertainment unless they are part of some sort of reality TV circus act.


----------

